

Where Computer Science, Engineering and Math Majors Want to Work - hrshtr
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/where-computer-science-engineering-and-math-majors-want-to-work/

======
ljk
Interesting that dropbox is not as "desirable" from the finding even though
apparently they have harder interviews than google and the "father of python"
is also at dropbox

